# BUCHAREST SEEN FROM HIGH ABOVE



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Goood, I'm glad I started this thread! :banana:


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

Good job neighbors!!! Thumbs up!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

new bulgaria said:


> Good job neighbors!!! Thumbs up!


Personaly, I would love to see some similar Sofia views, got any?


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

^^Just posted some for you:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628904&page=2


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

great thread alexandru..thnx for sharing this goergous pictures...:cheers1:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice Thread and Nice CIty, thanks fot posting them.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

new bulgaria said:


> ^^Just posted some for you:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628904&page=2


10x mate!!


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Tonight live http://82.76.75.160:59764/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Must see :cheers:
http://www.bogart.ro/portofoliu.php?&lang=en


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Quiet green city. Nice


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Very beautiful and green city
I love it.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

^^^^ close up


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome aerials


----------



## florinm (May 23, 2008)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> alitezar said:
> 
> 
> > What a green and beautiful city. Lovely shots. Thank you
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More aerials please :cheers:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"It's what democracy brought to us, corruption and not giving a damn about the natural surroundings! Most of the forrest area you can see in the pictures are from outside the city!" 

Don't blame Democracy, blame your greedy developers and your Environmental Protection Agency.


----------



## Radecques (Jan 14, 2009)

I love Romania, I love Bucuresti.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nebunul said:


> Tonight live http://82.76.75.160:59764/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


:cheers:


----------



## diko (Aug 9, 2009)

florinm said:


> Bogdan Alexandru said:
> 
> 
> > Cred ca nu esti din Bucuresti.
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City of Bucharest from high above:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theandy/3504949958/


----------

